# Willing to Work or Fish



## DolphinExpressMan (Feb 3, 2012)

My name is Michael Im 23 years old, live in Corpus Christi. Im currently the lead hand on the Dolphin Express headboat out of Port A. With winter time slowly approaching business is slowing way down so I thought I would put my name out there. Guys I love nothing more than killing fish, I do it on a daily basis, anything from trolling to catching big amberjacks and big groupers, also come december or so the makos will be back and I took part in killing 18 of them last year. So if anybody is looking for any help or a fishing partner out of port a or packery give me a holler my number is 512.466.4000 Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## DolphinExpressMan (Feb 3, 2012)

One more pic, this is the 362 from last year, the one above is a 500


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

You're more than welcome to head out with me anytime I go. Always looking for someone willing to head out during the week.


----------



## DolphinExpressMan (Feb 3, 2012)

What kinda boat have ya got?


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

24 Hydra-sport CC


----------



## swimdad (Mar 31, 2010)

PM'd


----------

